# Star Wars: Episode 7 - so viel sollen die Schauspieler verdient haben



## Launethil (24. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - so viel sollen die Schauspieler verdient haben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - so viel sollen die Schauspieler verdient haben


----------



## OutsiderXE (24. Dezember 2015)

Mark Hamill hätte man nur 500 Dollar geben sollen


----------



## darkyoda (24. Dezember 2015)

Mir ist iwi nicht ganz klar wo da jetzt ein Spoiler sein soll 0o man kläre mich mal bitte auf gern sonst auch per pm um andere nicht zu " spoilern " o0


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Dezember 2015)

darkyoda schrieb:


> Mir ist iwi nicht ganz klar wo da jetzt ein Spoiler sein soll 0o man kläre mich mal bitte auf gern sonst auch per pm um andere nicht zu " spoilern " o0



vermutlich wenn man nicht weiß wer mitspielt bzw. wieder mitspielt, auch wenn besonders letzteres so gut wie überall bekannt sein dürfte, dass die 



Spoiler



großen 3 der OT


 ihre Rückkehr in die ferne Galaxie feiern


----------



## Worrel (24. Dezember 2015)

Wieso verdienen eigentlich ua. Schauspieler innerhalb eines Jahres soviel wie andere Menschen in ihrem ganzen Leben nicht?
Sicher, ggfalls spielen die verdammt gut und hätten einen Top Lohn verdient - aber eben genauso wie zB ein Maurer auch verdammt gute Arbeit leisten kann, stellt sich mir die Frage, wo da der große Unterschied liegt, der mitunter den 50-fachen(!) Lohn rechtfertigen soll.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2015)

Ganz einfach. Wenn die Filmfirmen bereit sind diese Löhne zu zahlen ist es halt so. Wärst Du in der gleichen Lage, würdest Du auf diese Top-Löhne auch nicht verzichten wollen. Übrigens kann es auch ganz schnell mal sein, daß man als Schauspieler längere Zeit nichts mehr verdient oder komplett wegfällt. In wieweit die Millionengehälter allerdings tatsächlich gerechtfertigt sind läßt sich nur schwer argumentieren. Allerdings ist es wie gesagt das Thema Angebot vs. Nachfrage. 

Zudem haben einige Schauspieler auf dem Markt eine gewisse Macht. Und was spezielle Schauspieler wie Tom Cruise betrifft (gut daß hat nichts mit SW zu tun) so resultiert seine Marktmacht sicher nicht zuletzt auch mit auf dem Einfluß von Scientology.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso verdienen eigentlich ua. Schauspieler innerhalb eines Jahres soviel wie andere Menschen in ihrem ganzen Leben nicht?



Die selbe Frage müsste man aber dann auch bei anderen Promis/VIPs stellen, wie Sportlern, Models und Sängern.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Zudem haben einige Schauspieler auf dem Markt eine gewisse Macht. Und was spezielle Schauspieler wie Tom Cruise betrifft (gut daß hat nichts mit SW zu tun) so resultiert seine Marktmacht sicher nicht zuletzt auch mit auf dem Einfluß von Scientology.



Bißchen schon, immerhin spielte Cruise (genau wie Craig) einen Stormtrooper in Episode VII

man munkelt dass es der ist,



Spoiler



der am Aufzug erschossen wird, wobei ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, dass er der mit dem "Magna-Wächter"-Stab war, der sich mit Finn duellierte



bei Daniel Craigs Trooper ist es einfach, er ist der 



Spoiler



den Rey mit dem Gedankentrick manipulieren will


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2015)

Uii. Daß Cruise bei EP VII mitmischt war mir neu. Ebenso wie Daniel Craig. Ich war schon überrascht beim Film Der kleine Lord Patrick Stewart in einer Nebenrolle zu sehen.


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Wenn die Filmfirmen bereit sind diese Löhne zu zahlen ist es halt so.


Warum, entzieht sich aber immer noch meinem Verständnis.



> Wärst Du in der gleichen Lage, würdest Du auf diese Top-Löhne auch nicht verzichten wollen.


Ehrlich gesagt: Wenn ich Millionengagen bekommen könnte, würde ich das ein. zwei mal ausnutzen, um mir ein Finanzpolster zuzulegen. Danach würde ich je nach Lebensumständen nicht mehr als ~5000/Monat verdienen wollen und würde höhere Gagen runterhandeln oder den Überschuß direkt komplett spenden - was soll ich mit Geld anfangen, das ich mein Lebtag nicht ausgeben kann?

10 bis 20 Mio entsprechen bei Star Wars 7 übrigens einem Monatslohn von 1,5 bis 3 Millionen Dollar!



> Übrigens kann es auch ganz schnell mal sein, daß man als Schauspieler längere Zeit nichts mehr verdient oder komplett wegfällt.


Wenn man als Schauspieler solange nichts verdient, daß ein 50facher Lohn gerechtfertigt ist, dann ist man vielleicht gar nicht so gut, daß man das Geld auch wirklich "verdienen" würde...
... und ja, auch als Nicht-Promi kann man durchaus mal längere Zeit nichts verdienen - wo ist da jetzt noch mal der Unterschied?



> Zudem haben einige Schauspieler auf dem Markt eine gewisse Macht. Und was spezielle Schauspieler wie Tom Cruise betrifft (gut daß hat nichts mit SW zu tun) so resultiert seine Marktmacht sicher nicht zuletzt auch mit auf dem Einfluß von Scientology.


Gutes Beispiel(?), denn ein Tom Cruise oder sonstige bekannte Scientologen führen bei mir dazu, daß ich entsprechende Filme ignoriere.


LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die selbe Frage müsste man aber dann auch bei anderen Promis/VIPs stellen, wie Sportlern, Models und Sängern.


Deshalb schrob ich auch "ua.", das für "unter anderem" steht.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Dezember 2015)

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Wurst ob Cruise bei Scientology ist oder nicht.

1. kann ich das eh nicht ändern
2. schaue ich Filme die mir gefallen. Die politische oder was auch immer Einstellung diverser Darsteller betrifft ist da egal. Solange der Film diese nicht transportiert


----------



## Launethil (25. Dezember 2015)

darkyoda schrieb:


> Mir ist iwi nicht ganz klar wo da jetzt ein Spoiler sein soll 0o man kläre mich mal bitte auf gern sonst auch per pm um andere nicht zu " spoilern " o0





Spoiler



Naja, dass Harrison Ford mit weitem Abstand am meisten verdient lässt durchaus den Rückschluss zu, dass es sich um eine Einmal-Zahlung handelt. Und die gibt's in dieser Höhe sicherlich nicht, wenn er in mehreren Filmen mitspielen würde. Ich finde den Weg von "Ford bekommt am meisten" zu "also stirbt womöglich Han Solo" nicht allzu weit. Vor allem ging ich davon aus, dass es vielleicht früher oder später in den Kommentaren auftaucht. Deshalb lieber eine Warnung zu viel als zu wenig ausgesprochen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso verdienen eigentlich ua. Schauspieler innerhalb eines Jahres soviel wie andere Menschen in ihrem ganzen Leben nicht?
> Sicher, ggfalls spielen die verdammt gut und hätten einen Top Lohn verdient - aber eben genauso wie zB ein Maurer auch verdammt gute Arbeit leisten kann, stellt sich mir die Frage, wo da der große Unterschied liegt, der mitunter den 50-fachen(!) Lohn rechtfertigen soll.



Ganz einfach: Marktwert!

Wenn Schauspieler XYZ eine gute Bilanz an Kassenerfolgen vorzeigen kann, mitunter richtig fette Blockbuster, dann lassen sich die Studios es sich auch was kosten um den begehrten Darsteller für ein Großprojekt wie eben Star Wars an Land zu ziehen. Ford ist immer noch eine anerkannte Größe in Hollywood, daher kann er solche Gegen fordern. Hamill oder Fisher, die lange nicht mehr in dicken Hollywoodstreifen mitmischen konnten haben da weniger Chancen auf satte Gegen, auch wenn sie zur Original-Crew der Ur-Trilogie gehören.

Ist es gerecht? Nein. Auch im Vergleich zu Menschen mit "normalen" Berufen nicht. So läuft und lief es in der Traumfabrik aber schon immer.


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Wurst ob Cruise bei Scientology ist oder nicht.
> 
> 1. kann ich das eh nicht ändern
> 2. schaue ich Filme die mir gefallen. Die politische oder was auch immer Einstellung diverser Darsteller betrifft ist da egal. Solange der Film diese nicht transportiert


Was meinst du, wo die 75 Millionen $, die Tom Cruise bspweise 2011/12 "verdient" hat, herkommen? Ja nachdem, was für einen Vertrag der verhandelt hat, bekommt er ja auch noch Anteile am Filmerfolg, sprich: an jedem Verkauf, Verleih, Abspielen bei Streaming Diensten, Ausstrahlungsrechten im Free TV, ... verdient er noch ordentlich mit. Normalerweise beläuft sich diese Gewinnbeteiligung ("Gross Participation") zwischen 10 und 20 Prozent.
Tom Hanks hat bspweise *alleine dadurch *bei _Saving Private Ryan _*50 Millionen *Dollar eingenommen(!). (Quelle)

Das heißt: Mit jeder Kinokarte, BR, DVD, ... unterstützt du letztendlich quasi Scientology.
Und ja, *das *kannst du ändern, indem du entsprechende Filme eben nicht konsumierst.

Ob ein Film eine solche Botschaft vermittelt, weiß man mitunter ja erst hinterher oder bei komplexen Filmen gar erst, wenn man in Nachhinein anfängt, den Film zu interpretieren. 
(und dann zum Beispiel versteht, daß es bei der _Matrix _Trilogie als Metapher um die Vereinigung von Körper, Geist und Seele geht, was letztendlich fernöstliche spirituelle Modelle propagiert (im Gegenzug zum hierzulande verbreiteten dualen Modell, das lediglich Körper und Seele beinhaltet)

Klar kennt man nicht die politischen und religiösen Ausrichtungen sämtlicher Beteiligter an diversen Konsum-Medien, aber wenn derjenige schon derart aufdringlich damit hausieren geht ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was meinst du, wo die 75 Millionen $, die Tom Cruise bspweise 2011/12 "verdient" hat, herkommen? Ja nachdem, was für einen Vertrag der verhandelt hat, bekommt er ja auch noch Anteile am Filmerfolg, sprich: an jedem Verkauf, Verleih, Abspielen bei Streaming Diensten, Ausstrahlungsrechten im Free TV, ... verdient er noch ordentlich mit. Normalerweise beläuft sich diese Gewinnbeteiligung ("Gross Participation") zwischen 10 und 20 Prozent.
> Tom Hanks hat bspweise *alleine dadurch *bei _Saving Private Ryan _*50 Millionen *Dollar eingenommen(!). (Quelle)
> 
> Das heißt: Mit jeder Kinokarte, BR, DVD, ... unterstützt du letztendlich quasi Scientology.
> Und ja, *das *kannst du ändern, indem du entsprechende Filme eben nicht konsumierst.


In erster Linie unterstützt du Hollywood. Und was ein Herr Cruise mit seinem verdienten Geld macht kannst du nicht bestimmen. Aber sich den Kinobesuch wegen eines einzelnen Scientology-Anhänger zu verkneifen... Damit bewegst du auch nichts. Außerdem: was hat ein "Mission Impossible" direkt mit Scientology zu tun? Genau. Nix.

Andere Filme die ganz offen mit der Scientology-Weltsicht propagieren haben in der Regel eine finanzielle Klatsche bekommen. Siehe "Battlefield Earth" oder "After Earth". Und Beteiligte wie John Travolta oder Will Smith haben dadurch an Kassenmagnet-Status kräftig eingebüsst.

Ganz so dumm sind die Kinobesucher also doch nicht. 

P.S. Tom Hanks und Scientology? Das kann nicht stimmen.


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber sich den Kinobesuch wegen eines einzelnen Scientology-Anhänger zu verkneifen... Damit bewegst du auch nichts.


Genauso wie Wählen als einer von 80 Millionen Bundesbürgern "nichts" bringt ...



> Außerdem: was hat ein "Mission Impossible" direkt mit Scientology zu tun? Genau. Nix.


Nun, es ist eine Filmserie, die vor allem von ihrem Hauptdarsteller zu leben scheint und wenn dieser offen bekennende Scientologe a) Millionengehälter kassiert und b) 10-20% vom Gewinn jeder einzelnen Verwertung des Filmes einstreicht - was ebenso nochmals Dutzende Millionen bedeutet, dann kann man nicht mehr sagen, daß dieser Film _gar nichts_ mit Scientology zu tun hat. Selbst wenn TC nur einen Bruchteil seines Einkommens aus diesem Film an die Scientology spendet, liegt das doch schon im Millionenbereich, wenn nicht sogar hunderte von Millionen, die an Filmeinnahmen zwar indirekt, aber eben faktisch doch in die Taschen der Sekte fließen.



> P.S. Tom Hanks und Scientology? Das kann nicht stimmen.


Wer hat das denn behauptet? 
Der war nur ein Beispiel, wieviel man mit einem Film alleine an der Gewinnbeteiligung verdienen kann.


----------

